# Rotten Egg smell from toilet



## djbthunder (Dec 8, 2011)

I had my bathroom fully remodeled over a year ago. And recently I have been smelling a rotten egg smell coming from around my toilet, I dont have any leaks and the smell is only from my toilet. Was my drain not properly installed?? My toilet is not clogged . Can someone HELP???!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

it could be the wax ring. if it's bad, it doesn't necessarily have to leak water, it could be just letting sewer fumes in. that would be the first thing i would check. they only cost like 3 bucks.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

do you have ceramic tile on floor....if you do they may have not raised flange and as mentioned bowl wax may not be sealing leaving in alittle sewer gas...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

When setting a toilet it's hard to get the wax ring to completly seat in one shot. When I'm installing it I set the toilet and rock it from front to back while pressing down, tighten the nuts on the bolts until there snug, use the toilet for a day then go back and finish tightning the nuts.
If you try and use the nuts to pull it down tight to the floor in one shot you may break the flange or crack the toilet.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

joecaption said:


> When setting a toilet it's hard to get the wax ring to completly seat in one shot. When I'm installing it I set the toilet and rock it from front to back while pressing down, tighten the nuts on the bolts until there snug, use the toilet for a day then go back and finish tightning the nuts.
> If you try and use the nuts to pull it down tight to the floor in one shot you may break the flange or crack the toilet.


I honestly cannot agree with anything above ^^^^^


Sewer gas does not generally smell like rotten eggs. Rotten egg smell is usually sulfur in the water. Are you on a well water system?


----------



## plumbing (Dec 3, 2011)

also calk around toilet with kitchen/bath calk.


----------



## djbthunder (Dec 8, 2011)

I have ceramic tile and i will try a new wax ring later tonight also. I dont have well water. And the smell is only around the toilet. Thanks everyone for your help, I will let the forum know how it goes


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

djbthunder said:


> I have ceramic tile and i will try a new wax ring later tonight also. I dont have well water. And the smell is only around the toilet. Thanks everyone for your help, I will let the forum know how it goes


when you lift commode see how far flange is below finished floor....


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

plumbing said:


> also calk around toilet with kitchen/bath calk.


I always recommend to not do exactly this, the reason is if there is a leak you will do far more damage before its noticed.

Mark


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

NEVER caulk completeky around a toilet foot.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

A lot of people don't like caulking them. I have 2 in my house that aren't caulked because they were leaking and I had to re-set them. I will caulk them soon, and i will probably leave a small gap in the back where it's unable to be seen.


BUT on the flip side. Plumbing code requires that the connection between the toilet and the floor be made water tight. They have to be caulked. There really are no if's and's or but's about it when we're building a new house.

The other thing that I find caulking does, especially on tile floors, is to help support the bowl.


----------

